# ICSI & IVF Thread & 2ww Come and join GIRLS !!!



## Angeldust

https://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w176/Mama2Isabel_Mariah_Jalen/waiting.jpg


https://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa240/coco30tss/ivf.gif
https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k178/cmarler/ibm844.gif
https://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee189/BabyVienna/IVF%20Baby/thivfmir.gif

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c11/xsupergrrrlx/IVF.jpg




_Hi Ladies 

I decided to do this icsi /ivf thread so if any one is having either we can all post here so its easier 
for us to keep up to date with eachother and ask eachother questions about medication etc 

I am hoping to start my icsi sometime soon but could be after xmas now 

If want me to write here what date your starting med or test day let us know _



 (MAZ) Down regging 28th October First scan 12th November :dust:
 (FjL) Will be having Egg Transfare in December :dust:
 (Mendy) will be having her ivf in 11 mths time :dust:
 (Waiting4u) consultants on Nov 6th, hope to start nov/Dec :dust: 
(Strawberry199) Starting ivf in November   :dust:
 (AngelDust) starting ICSI Downregging 10th november  :dust:  
 (bryany1) Waiting to start ICSI:dust:




With regards to information on IVF, it really depends whether you are going to be on the long or short protocol but one thing remains the same for all types of fertility treatment - it's a rollercoaster ride!

LONG PROTOCOL

The long protocol takes approximately 6 weeks from start to finish although this can vary and be longer or shorter! The real difficultly can be planning anything because it depends entirely how you respond to the drugs.

Some hospitals provide people with a planner/flow chart giving details of what should happen at what point, however others don&#8217;t and advise you at each appointment.

Down Regulating

For both the short and long protocols you have to stop your natural cycle &#8211; putting you into temporary menopause sometimes this is done with the use of a nasal spray, Synarel which leaves an unpleasant taste at the back of your throat and some people inject burserlin. The effects of this drug can make you very hormonal, hot flushes; headaches etc but some people don&#8217;t have any side affects to this drug at all. Some people call this part of the cycle the &#8220;down regulating&#65533;&#65533;? stage. Before you commence the next stage you may down regulate for between one and it has been known up to eight weeks! You will continue with these drugs throughout your cycle up to the stage they collect your eggs.

Once you have started your period you may have to call you clinic (or you may already have been given a date for this when you start treatment) to arrange either a blood test or a vaginal scan (this doesn&#8217;t hurt, in fact it&#8217;s quite interesting because you can see what is going on, on the screen!) to confirm that your natural cycle has stopped. This blood test and/or scan will show that the lining of your womb has thinned out (from your last period) in order for your body to be clear ready for the cycle.

Once you have been given the go ahead to start, the next stage is stimulating your ovaries to produce lots of follicles (which will hopefully contain eggs!).

Stimulation

The treatment involves daily injections (normally either self administered or administered by your partner/friend) just under the skin (sub-cutaneously) for approximately 11 days.

After approximately 7 days you will have a vaginal scan, which will show how things are progressing. In an ideal world you will be producing some small follicles around your ovaries and your womb lining will be growing thicker.

Unfortunately some women do not respond at all to the stimulating drugs at all and the cycle may have to be stopped (generally a decision on this is not taken as early as 7 days into the stimulation routine). Some women find that they initially do not respond and have their stimulation drugs increased which helps the follicles grow and other women over respond where they produce too many follicles which produce too much oestrogen which can potentially mean that they develop OHSS (ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome). If this happens the drugs can be decreased to a lower dose, or stopped (called coasting) until the oestrogen levels have dropped and the cycle is safe to continue.

During this time you may feel uncomfortable and your tummy can be distended (and your clothes too tight, elasticated clothes are quite handy sometimes!) as your ovaries are stimulated to produce lots of good-sized follies.

After the first scan on about day 7 you will probably then have scans either daily, every other day or every third day depending on your hospital procedure (and whether it&#8217;s the weekend!!).

When your leading follicles have reached about 18mm plus and your womb lining is generally over 8mm you are normally ready for an egg collection date to be planned (if it&#8217;s not been pre-planned).

36 hours before the eggs are collected (normally late at night, so keep those match sticks handy!) you or your partner will normally inject yourself into your tummy (sounds awful but it isn&#8217;t!) with a drug called &#8220;profasi&#65533;&#65533;? which contains a pregnancy hormone called hCG (Human Chorionic Gonadatrophin), which starts the process of the eggs maturing and being ready to be released from the follicles. This is equivalent to you &#8220;surging&#65533;&#65533;? naturally. At this point you stop all other drugs (&#8220;synarel&#65533;&#65533;? or &#8220;burserlin&#65533;&#65533;? and the stimulant drugs).

The following day you can have a drug free day (fantastic!).

Egg Collection

Egg Collection can be done either under general anaesthetic or by sedation, it depends on the hospital policy or you may have a choice! You may find the procedure fine and have no discomfort or you may find that you can be uncomfortable afterwards. Paracetomol can be taken to ease any pain. The Egg Collection can take anything from 20 minutes to an hour but you wont know anything about it! When you come round from either the anaesthetic or sedation the hospital will tell you how many eggs they managed to release from the follicles.

Generally on the same day your partner will be asked to provide the sperm sample (unless it has already been collected and stored in the freezer ready).

The hospital will then take your eggs and the sperm that you are using and undertake either IVF or ICSI as was discussed with you previously.

Normally the following day you will receive a telephone call at home (nail biting!) to advise you how many of the eggs have fertilised. This can be difficult and exciting because sometimes no eggs fertilise and there may be different reasons for this but generally there will be some embryos for you.

Embryo Transfer

Most hospitals now will only transfer 2 embryos per IVF cycle. Some hospitals transfer embryo&#8217;s 2 or 3 days after your eggs have been collected. By the time they are transferred they should be at &#8220;around&#65533;&#65533;? either 4 cells or 8 cells depending on whether you are having a 2 or 3-day transfer. Sometimes couples want to take the embryo onto more cells to determine which are the strongest (possibly an idea if you have lots of embryo&#8217;s), sometimes hospitals recommend this too. Taking the embryo onto a &#8220;blastocyst&#65533;&#65533;? is generally 5 or 6 days after you have had egg collection and the egg is fertilised. A blastocyst is an embryo that has many cells (more than 32) and is ready to hatch out.

The embryo transfer is not normally done under general anaesthetic or sedation and you can be required to have a full bladder (difficult if you have to wait for transfer!). It is similar to a smear test and sometimes you get to see the embryo&#8217;s that are being transferred back to you on a screen (very emotional experience!).

The Two-Week Wait

You then have the dreaded 2-week wait (2ww), although some hospitals may make you wait a little longer &#8211; torture! If a blastocyst embryo is transferred you are generally asked to test on day 10 rather than 14 (as the embryo is more developed and &#8220;older&#65533;&#65533;? by the time it is transferred).

A nail biting, knicker checking, every twinge and pain analysing time that is the culmination of the rollercoaster! Some ladies take the time off work others prefer to keep everything as normal and go back to work - it's a personal choice.

During this 2ww quite a lot of women are on progesterone pessaries &#8220;Cyclogest&#65533;&#65533;? and some women have additional injections of HGC during this time, both ways help to maintain the lining of the womb, so the embryo&#8217;s can get snuggled in and hopefully implant into the womb lining.

If you have developed symptoms of OHSS before your embryo&#8217;s are transferred back to you your hospital may wish you to wait until your body has settled down as it may be too dangerous to you for your embryo&#8217;s to be transferred. If this is the case your hospital will freeze your embryos and transfer them at a later date. If you develop OHSS AFTER your embryos have been transferred back to you it is one of the symptoms that can possibly indicate that the embryos are implanting. If you do find this then you must contact your hospital for advice.

During the 2ww you assume that your body will suddenly start kicking out all the pregnancy hormones and we should all be feeling something 'positive' to say 'YES' we're definitely pregnant!

Symptoms

Lets face it, we have our embryo&#8217;s put back between 2-5 days post EC, well the day of EC, is classed as the day of Ovulation, so you then need to allow 6-10 days post ovulation, for the embryo&#8217;s to implant (or there about anyway!). Once implanted, it's not suddenly going to produce mountains of hormones, these will build up over the coming weeks, or months, at which point you may then expect the various symptoms (bare in mind, many women don't experience any symptoms at all!).

I think we are all so desperate for some sign, that our imaginations run wild, we analyse every twinge, every bit of tiredness etc......

Below is some information about early pregnancy symptoms, which has to be the most down to earth stuff read.

Q: What are typical early pregnancy symptoms and pregnancy signs? Can I feel the pregnancy signs and symptoms before missing my period?

Many women have typical pregnancy symptoms even before they miss their period. However, most of the typical pregnancy symptoms and signs are directly related to the pregnancy hormone hCG. Small amounts of hCG enter the blood stream several days after implantation, about 8-10 days after ovulation. Thus, typical pregnancy symptoms typically do not appear until the hCG has reached sufficient levels which is about 1-2 weeks after you miss your period (3-4 weeks after ovulation, or 2-3 weeks after implantation), at a time when the hCG has risen enough. Nothing will really confirm a pregnancy except a positive pregnancy test.

The first symptoms and the time of their appearance are listed here:
&#8226; Temperature drop (dip) on Implantation day 
&#8226; Implantation bleeding or spotting:(a slight staining of a pink or brown colour on average 8-10 days after ovulation)) 
&#8226; Lower abdominal cramps 
&#8226; A positive blood HCG pregnancy test: About 10 days after fertilization/ovulation 
&#8226; An elevated BBT curve for 15+ days without a menstrual period 
&#8226; A missed menstrual period (amenorrhoea): 
&#8226; A positive urine pregnancy test (HPT): As early as 10-14 days after ovulation/fertilization or 3-4 days after implantation. The more sensitive the HPT the earlier the pregnancy test will be positive. 
&#8226; Nausea: as early as 2-4 weeks after ovulation (BrJObGyn 1989b;96:1304) 
&#8226; Nipple or breast tenderness: 3-4 weeks after conception 
&#8226; Fatigue: 3-10 weeks after conception 
&#8226; Vomiting: 3-10 weeks after conception 
&#8226; Food cravings: 1-2 months after conception 
&#8226; Frequent urination: usually after 1-2 months 
&#8226; Softening of cervix: usually not before 6 weeks after LMP 
&#8226; Constipation: later on 
&#8226; Lower back pain: later on 
&#8226; Darkening of areola (breast nipple): After 14 weeks 
&#8226; Fetal heart beat on sonogram: 8-9 weeks after conception 
&#8226; Fetal movements: 16+ weeks after conception

Remember everyone is different and there are many pregnant people that were convinced they were not pregnant and thought their period was about to arrive any moment!

Confirmation

Unfortunately sometimes, some women do not reach the date that they have been asked to test by their hospital as their period arrives earlier than expected. If this is the case you should contact your hospital and ask them for their advice as they may still wish you to test on your correct test day as some women do experience bleeding and are still pregnant.

At the end of the 2ww some hospitals offer a blood test to confirm whether HCG hormones are present in your body. The presence of the pregnancy hormone HCG indicates a lovely positive! Alternatively you may wish to do a home pregnancy test (HPT) and some people do test earlier than the required date, which can make you think that you have a negative when in fact you have possibly tested too early!

If you do get a BFP (big fat positive!) you may have to continue on with the progesterone pessaries until the pregnancy is well established (generally 13 weeks) a small price to pay! However, some hospitals ask you to stop the cyclogest after the positive test too!

If you do not have a positive test and the test is negative you will cease taking the drugs (on the advice of your hospital) and wait for your period. This is a cruel time and you will find that you grieve. Your hospital should offer you a follow up consultation at a date that is suitable for you.

SHORT PROTOCOL

The short protocol generally matches in with your normal cycle and is therefore over a timescale of approximately 4 weeks (rather than the long protocol of 6 weeks). The short protocol is usually used when a woman has not produced that many eggs under the long protocol or where the woman is a bit older than average. 

The main difference between the short protocol and the long protocol is that unlike in the long protocol where there are 2 distinct stages &#8211; down regulating and stimulating, in the short protocol you go straight to the stimulating stage. What usually happens is that on day 3 of your cycle you go to the clinic for a scan and/or blood test to make sure that your womb lining has thinned out after your last period. Assuming that it has you then start the stimulation injections described above and at the same time start to take the down regulating nasal spray or injection. You will then be asked to return to the clinic after a few days and thereafter will have regular scans and blood tests (daily, every 2 days or every 3 days depending on your clinic) until the clinic decide you are ready for egg collection. 

Once the clinic has made that decision the process is exactly the same as under a long protocol as described above (i.e. profasi injection, egg collection, embyro transfer and the dreaded 2ww).

The advantages of the short protocol are that there are fewer drugs to take as you miss out the initial down regulating stage, which is part of the long protocol, and as a result it is also a faster treatment cycle. Most women who have not had a very good response under the long protocol find that they produce more eggs under the short protocol but this is not always the case. 

FROZEN EMBRYO TRANSFER (FET)

Some couples are lucky in that their hospital will freeze good embryo&#8217;s that have not been transferred, alternatively if a cycle was stopped before embryo transfer due to the risk of OHSS then the embryo&#8217;s will have been frozen.

To use these embryo&#8217;s some hospitals will recommend a natural cycle and others will recommend a medicated cycle.

Natural Cycle

When your period arrives you will make an appointment with your hospital to check that your old womb lining is gone/reduced. Once that has been determined (blood test or vaginal scan) you will have another scan in approximately 7 days which should show that you are producing at least 1 follicle naturally (so that your body has the correct hormones in it). That follicle will then be tracked until it reaches approximately 18mm and your womb lining approximately 8mm. You may be asked to use Ovulation Predictor Kits (OPK&#8217;s) which will detect your &#8220;surge&#65533;&#65533;? before you ovulate.

Once you have surged you must ring your hospital to advise them. The surge is the equivalent to having the profasi injection on a full cycle and the day after would on a full cycle be your Egg Collection day.

Depending on the day that your embryos were frozen (i.e. if they were frozen on day 3) then the following day would be your egg collection but this is not necessary on a FET cycle. You then have to wait 3 days (if frozen on day 3) before the embryo&#8217;s are taken out of the freezer and thawed.

This is a difficult time because you don&#8217;t know if any of the embryos will survive the thaw, it is possible (and rare) but they sometimes do not. However it is also rare for ALL of the embryo&#8217;s to survive the thaw and generally you are looking for the strongest to survive the thaw.

You may have decided to have the embryo&#8217;s transferred back to you on the same day (alternatively you may decide to grow them from the day they have been frozen and try to get the strongest to blastocyst) as they have successfully been thawed in which case you would have embryo transfer followed by the 2ww as described above. On a natural cycle you may not have any drugs at all including progesterone support.

Summary

It is important to remember that everybody responds differently to all the different stages of IVF, emotionally and physically. This site is fantastic and the girls will give you all the support that you need as they totally understand what you are going through.

Wishing you good luck


Here is a little guide for IVF which should also apply for IUI.

Start to prepare your bodies at least six weeks before IVF treatment 

Maximise the sperm count 
Sperm counts have declined in recent years. West advises taking a supplement called CoenzymeQ10, that, according to two recent studies, is linked with sperm quality. In one study, Israeli scientists found that CoQ10 doubles the rates of mobility and fertilisation. Stopping smoking, reducing alcohol and caffeine consumption and avoiding stress could also help.

Detox your liver 
Drink two to three litres of water a day. This helps to build fat, juicy follicles with healthy maturing eggs, before IVF treatment. It also helps the body to deal with the side effects of IVF hormones.

Eat healthily 
Make sure you get plenty of protein by eating chicken, red meat, oily fish and shellfish, as well as eating plenty of greens, cereals and pasta. Avoid rich food, caffeine and alcohol in the run-up to IVF treatment. Take the supplement docosahexaenoic acid (DHA), a chemical that is critical for early foetal and infant brain cell health. It is found in oily fish and shellfish, but studies show a decline in modern diets and in breast milk. Busy people, who might skip meals, should also take a multivitamin supplement.

Take to bed 
Stay in bed for the first few days after the embryo transfer.

Warm the abdomen 
The Chinese consider it important to encourage good blood flow around the womb. This helps to build up the placenta to provide a hospitable environment for the embryo. "Warming" foods, such as red peppers, beetroot, tomatoes, red berries and some spicy foods, are rich in antioxidants and cleanse the blood. An occasional glass of red wine is warming and relaxing.

Take no - or very little - exercise 
Again, the idea is to encourage blood flow to the abdomen. West does not advise strenuous exercise or even brisk walking during pregnancy. "Gentle yoga and qi gong, a deep breathing technique that encourages more oxygen to reach the reproductive system, are fine."

Visualise the implanting embryo 
Imagine healthy, fertilised eggs implanting in the womb. Visualise the baby developing and being born.

Many of these tips are equally valid for a couple planning a natural pregnancy. 

One thing to know is to be prepared for what you want as you may need to "lead" your clinic by the hand. For example if you overrespond ask if you can convert to IVF rather than abandoning or ask if they can do follicle reduction or even argue your age if you can.

As a final note you may be required to undertake some tests before you start IUI. Common tests before you start
HSG lap and dye



There is more information on ivf/icsi on page 3 have a read
Good luck all with BFPS may this thread be the lucky BFP thread 
:dust::dust: 
:dust::dust:

:dust::dust:

:spermy::spermy::spermy:

Good luck for :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

:hug::hug:​


----------



## maz

I'm starting IVF this cycle. Hopefully I've just finished my last natural AF for a very long time!!! Start down regging on 28th October - whoop whoop - can't wait.

Bring on the mood swings, headaches, and hot flushes - what an excuse to be grumpy!!!!

:hug:


----------



## Angeldust

Good luck Maz for that :bfp: 
The medication is a pain in the butt but well worth it if we get :bfp:
I had icsi june gone and it was :bfn: i had the injections my poor belly was like a pin cushion .....

I cant wait to start icsi again am hoping i will be able to have it before christmas :hugs:


----------



## maz

My DH keeps telling me that if I can't do the injections he'll gladly do them for me. Git!! :grr: He'd better be gentle or I'll develop a reflex action of kicking him up the arse!! :rofl:

I think he's secretly hoping I can't manage it myself so that he can inflict some pain on me!! :shrug:


----------



## Angeldust

:rofl: They show you how to do it in the hospital it does not hurt going in but stings a little when the fluid goes in if you do it to fast ,

The making the medication up is a pain cause you have to snap the necks of the little glass bottles and when you first do it theres tiny little pieces of glass in your hand so i sussed it out the best way to do it is .......

The little line on the bottle get a tea towel or somthing and snapp it as fast as you can :rofl: it works for me comes off in one piece straight away 
onec you get use to doing it its ok , one thing i did hate was the vag things that you have to put up looks like soap in a shape of a bullet Lol there to support your womb , You have to do them up your bum for 2 days then the rest up the front for a week 


Your dh is gonna have a feild day with the injections may i suggest you tell him theres no way you can put thesa up your bum he is gonna have to do it for you just to see his face :rofl:

:hug:


----------



## maz

The nurse told me that I would have a little pen-like needle (a bit like an epi-pen for adrenalin) that you turn the dial on for the correct dosage and stab it in your leg. Also, I have to take pessaries twice a day for two weeks, and there was no mention of putting them up my bum ... eeeek!! I managed to psyche myself up for inserting pessaries in my vagina - not up my bloody bum!!!


----------



## FJL

I'll join in :)

We are waiting to start a FET cycle with our one and only embryo left over from our first IVF/ICSI back in August.

I'm currently waiting on AF (she should be here anyday now) then have to wait for another AF, then I will officially be cycling again :D Transfer should be early December sometime.


----------



## Angeldust

maz said:


> The nurse told me that I would have a little pen-like needle (a bit like an epi-pen for adrenalin) that you turn the dial on for the correct dosage and stab it in your leg. Also, I have to take pessaries twice a day for two weeks, and there was no mention of putting them up my bum ... eeeek!! I managed to psyche myself up for inserting pessaries in my vagina - not up my bloody bum!!!


Oh so your's in the pen way lucky you and lucky you again not having to put the pesseries up your bottom poor me had to use the normal injections .......
and had to put two pesseries up my bottom then use the rest up your vagina 
but maybe they do it different when doing ivf as i had icsi 
Did i give you a heart attack :rofl:


----------



## Angeldust

FJL said:


> I'll join in :)
> 
> We are waiting to start a FET cycle with our one and only embryo left over from our first IVF/ICSI back in August.
> 
> I'm currently waiting on AF (she should be here anyday now) then have to wait for another AF, then I will officially be cycling again :D Transfer should be early December sometime.


Hi HUN 

If you can let me know your date so i can add you to the list above
hopefully i can add myself soon just waiting on some results :)
I really wish you the best of luck hun for a bfp fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Mendy

Hi ladies, I am supposed to be starting IVF 11 months from now, so it's still awhile to go but I decided to join in so I can read up on your experiences and be prepared for when my turn comes.... I hope that's ok!!! :blush: And of COURSE I look forward to seeing all those BFP's AND birth announcements! 
I'm reading about all those injections and stuff...ouch! But it will all be worth it in the end! Best of luck to you all!
:hug:


----------



## Angeldust

Mendy said:


> Hi ladies, I am supposed to be starting IVF 11 months from now, so it's still awhile to go but I decided to join in so I can read up on your experiences and be prepared for when my turn comes.... I hope that's ok!!! :blush: And of COURSE I look forward to seeing all those BFP's AND birth announcements!
> I'm reading about all those injections and stuff...ouch! But it will all be worth it in the end! Best of luck to you all!
> :hug:


Hi Hun of course it ok for you to join in :hugs:
thats why i done this thread so its easy for people to find as much information out as possible when there going through ivf/icsi

The needles sound worse than what they actually are and the pesseries 
that you have to use up your vagina and bum well i had to use them both ways with icsi think this scares most people as it did me when i first found out i had to use them 

Its not a lovely thing to do but if it helps to get the baby you long for then 
then i would stick a rocket up mine :rofl::rofl:

I have added you to the list hun :hugs:


----------



## FJL

I can't give you a date sorry as it all depends on my AF's and then again on when I O for transfer. You can put me down for early December though :)


----------



## Mendy

Angeldust said:


> Hi Hun of course it ok for you to join in :hugs:
> thats why i done this thread so its easy for people to find as much information out as possible when there going through ivf/icsi
> 
> The needles sound worse than what they actually are and the pesseries
> that you have to use up your vagina and bum well i had to use them both ways with icsi think this scares most people as it did me when i first found out i had to use them
> 
> Its not a lovely thing to do but if it helps to get the baby you long for then
> then i would stick a rocket up mine :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I have added you to the list hun :hugs:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: To the rocket!!! It's true though! 
Thanks for adding me! :)


----------



## waiting4u

Hi, I'd like to join! Just had a failed IVF due to poor follicle response. ( Don't worry about the injections, they were no problemo at all!) We are back a the consultants on Nov 6th, hope to start on that cycle so Nov/Dev time - FJL, looks like we might cycle together! 

Thanks, good thread! xx


----------



## Angeldust

waiting4u said:


> Hi, I'd like to join! Just had a failed IVF due to poor follicle response. ( Don't worry about the injections, they were no problemo at all!) We are back a the consultants on Nov 6th, hope to start on that cycle so Nov/Dev time - FJL, looks like we might cycle together!
> 
> Thanks, good thread! xx

Hi Hun i have added you i have also added you as well fjl :)
Waiting4u hope you get a better follicle responce this time :)
they might put you on some stronger drugs, 
when i had my icsi in june just gone which was Bfn i had lots of follicles but come egg collection day they only collected two , 
I know you only need one egg and i am hoping it works next time for me 
and us all girls :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Muggy

Hey Ladies...Good luck to everyone on this journey.
I've had 2 cycles of IVF aswell as egg sharing which we finished 8 weeks ago. 
I know what you mean about the injections! The stimming ones were ok but i'm now on Gestone injections every other day, have been since I got my BFP and will have to continue untii i'm 12 weeks.(They bloody kill
!!) DH has been having to do them because I really can't reach my own arse even tho I thought I would considering the size of it!! lol.
Its all worth it tho...Good Luck Girls xx


----------



## Angeldust

Mrs Muggy said:


> Hey Ladies...Good luck to everyone on this journey.
> I've had 2 cycles of IVF aswell as egg sharing which we finished 8 weeks ago.
> I know what you mean about the injections! The stimming ones were ok but i'm now on Gestone injections every other day, have been since I got my BFP and will have to continue untii i'm 12 weeks.(They bloody kill
> !!) DH has been having to do them because I really can't reach my own arse even tho I thought I would considering the size of it!! lol.
> Its all worth it tho...Good Luck Girls xx

Thanks hun congratulations on your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Helen

This is a great thread. It's really good to be able to see where everyone is.

As a previous ICSI person I wanted to wish you all the luck in the world. :hugs: I really hope there is something to celebrate on this thread very soon.


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey guys

I'm waiting on my first appt at the FS for ICSI so although i don't have any dates yet, i hope i will soon!!!xx


----------



## Angeldust

Thank helen :hugs: i hope to see some :bfp: on here soon myself :)

Rachelle Hiya hun as soon as you get your date let us know and i will put you on the list :) in the mean time why your waiting you can read here and see whats going on :) I am hoping to start icsi myelf hoping before christmas but reckon it will be in january now


----------



## Mendy

Mrs Muggy said:


> Hey Ladies...Good luck to everyone on this journey.
> I've had 2 cycles of IVF aswell as egg sharing which we finished 8 weeks ago.
> I know what you mean about the injections! The stimming ones were ok but i'm now on Gestone injections every other day, have been since I got my BFP and will have to continue untii i'm 12 weeks.(They bloody kill
> !!) DH has been having to do them because I really can't reach my own arse even tho I thought I would considering the size of it!! lol.
> Its all worth it tho...Good Luck Girls xx

These are the kind of stories I LOOOOVE to hear!!! They give us hope for our long awaited BFP's! Looking forward to many more posting their BFP's!

Congratulations, Mrs Muggy!!!!


----------



## rachelle1975

Angeldust said:


> Thank helen :hugs: i hope to see some :bfp: on here soon myself :)
> 
> Rachelle Hiya hun as soon as you get your date let us know and i will put you on the list :) in the mean time why your waiting you can read here and see whats going on :) I am hoping to start icsi myelf hoping before christmas but reckon it will be in january now

Hey Angel!

i will definitely keep an eye on this thread! Another forum i went to after finding out i needed ICSI has quite a big bit on it which was a help but i'd rather be here with good stories! :hugs:

I'm just hanging on hoping we get our first appt before Christmas - i'm sure we will and then i will feel more settled knowing what to expect next.

Good luck with your ICSI and if it is before Crimbo, here's hoping you get a Big Fat Christmas Present! :hug:


----------



## Angeldust

rachelle1975 said:


> Angeldust said:
> 
> 
> Thank helen :hugs: i hope to see some :bfp: on here soon myself :)
> 
> Rachelle Hiya hun as soon as you get your date let us know and i will put you on the list :) in the mean time why your waiting you can read here and see whats going on :) I am hoping to start icsi myelf hoping before christmas but reckon it will be in january now
> 
> Hey Angel!
> 
> i will definitely keep an eye on this thread! Another forum i went to after finding out i needed ICSI has quite a big bit on it which was a help but i'd rather be here with good stories! :hugs:
> 
> I'm just hanging on hoping we get our first appt before Christmas - i'm sure we will and then i will feel more settled knowing what to expect next.
> 
> Good luck with your ICSI and if it is before Crimbo, here's hoping you get a Big Fat Christmas Present! :hug:Click to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs: and the same to you 
Thats why i done this forum as there is loads of information on line but not enough for icsi/ivf on here for the ladies that our having icsi or ivf so insted of them having to go off line to search for the information they can speak to them that our on this site and going through the treatment and can even become cycle buddies if there having there treatment the same time as others on here :hugs:


----------



## maz

My god woman!! Let me go make a cuppa and I'll get reading for the next half hour.

:rofl:


----------



## Angeldust

maz said:


> My god woman!! Let me go make a cuppa and I'll get reading for the next half hour.
> 
> :rofl:

:rofl: :hugs:


----------



## strawberry199

Hey ladies, I would like to join u all in this thread..
I'll start my IVF cycle after i got my AF this month.
AF should be here any day from now...


----------



## strawberry199

ladies, since i'm going to have my ivf cycle soon, should i continue take Evening Primrose + Oil Fish & Multi Vitamin capsule as supplement?


----------



## maz

According to my information pack, the only thing they recommend taking is folic acid and a sensible diet. I don't think anything else is a necessity - although a prenatal multivitamin is probably okay too.

I thought EPO was not recommended if pregnant. I used to take it but couldn't rely on myself to stop after ovulation and start again when AF showed up, so I don't take it at all now.

:hug:


----------



## Angeldust

strawberry199 said:


> ladies, since i'm going to have my ivf cycle soon, should i continue take Evening Primrose + Oil Fish & Multi Vitamin capsule as supplement?

I am not to sure about this one what i would suggest is that you ask one of the nurses as i wouldnt want to say yes and them having some effect on your treatment :hugs:


----------



## Angeldust

Maz i have added your scan date to the list on the 1st page :)
Dont forget to let us know what happend on your scan hun 

Also i go for my blood results on the 4th november so i will know if i can start my icsi any time soon also they have booked me in for a hystrocoscopy on the 11th november
Not looking forward to that at all :( 

xx


----------



## maz

Thanks angel. I will defo keep you informed of what happens...

:hug:


----------



## Angeldust

Girls i told you i was waiting for my blood results on the 4th nov and was meant to be having hystrocoscopy on the 11th nov well if i have the op it would bring my icsi back to jan or feb 09 :hissy: 

due to my af being late november and then i would be on the med for 4 to 5wks and i really did not want to wait that long for my icsi cause i know its waiting for me onec i start af .....

So i just had a talk with dh and he reckons i should go for icsi on my cycle which is due in next few days if i really want to so am gonna start my cycle
in the next few days for icsi girls :happydance: 

The blood results am waiting on are only to tell me if theres anything wrong
then they cna give me medication but i wont be pregnant anyway when i get thesa results as i will still be on the the icsi drugs so if they need to give me any medication i will be able to take them if i am very lucky and get my :bfp:
in december ......

And the hystrocoscopy they can see by 3d scan as st marys do this by 3d scan but the man i seen said he would prefare to have me the op
but them and my gyn at local hospital know its a thick blood problem but putting there finger on which one it is :(

So hopefully they will find out the problem in the bloods and try me on somthing some new drugs and top that off hopefully i will get my icsi bfp for christmas praying hard and for us all :) :hugs:


----------



## Angeldust

I found some good information about all the medication etc and bloody lost it what a dope 
will try find it girls :) xx


----------



## bryany1

Hi ladies, thought i'd join you if thats ok.
Am starting icsi injections on the 4th of nov, was already quite nervous but am even more now thinking where i have to put things lol

Wishing everyone lots of luck

nik


----------



## Angeldust

bryany1 said:


> Hi ladies, thought i'd join you if thats ok.
> Am starting icsi injections on the 4th of nov, was already quite nervous but am even more now thinking where i have to put things lol
> 
> Wishing everyone lots of luck
> 
> nik

Hi hun congratulations on starting your cycle very soon am hoping to start mine very soon as well for icsi so fingers crossed for a bfp for us all :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Muggy

Good luck to all you ladies about to start a cycle or waiting to start.
xxx


----------



## maz

bryany1 said:


> Hi ladies, thought i'd join you if thats ok.
> *Am starting icsi injections on the 4th of nov*, was already quite nervous but am even more now thinking where i have to put things lol
> 
> Wishing everyone lots of luck
> 
> nik

Hi hun

When you say you're starting your icsi injections do you mean your down regging ones or your stimming ones? I start down regging on 28th October and all being well take my stimming from 12th November. We will be pretty close in treatment terms.

:hug:


----------



## Angeldust

Hi Girls i start to down reg on the 10th november for Icsi :) Nurse said there gonna put my drug dose up as they only collected 2 eggs last time and my womb lining was only 7.4mm so hopefully this time i will have more luck better womb lining better amount of eggs and a lovely BFP :)

Maz not that long till you start down regging :) when have you got to pick your medication up hun ??
gonna wait till my ticker runs out for blood results then gonna start down regging ticker :)



XX


----------



## maz

I'm assuming I get my medications at the planning appointment on 23rd October. Not sure if I'll get all the medications or just the suprefact, as I know I don't start Gonal-F until I've had my scan and the doc says it's okay to start stimming - all being well will start stimming 12th November.

x


----------



## Angeldust

maz said:


> I'm assuming I get my medications at the planning appointment on 23rd October. Not sure if I'll get all the medications or just the suprefact, as I know I don't start Gonal-F until I've had my scan and the doc says it's okay to start stimming - all being well will start stimming 12th November.
> 
> x

They normally give you all your medication to take away with you
as the hcg is the only one that needs to be put on fridge but dont know if every hospital is different cause your injections are in the pen type didnt you say hun ??

I just hope cause they are gonna up my dose of treatment that i dont get very narky or really bad hotflushes e.g i never had either with the last treament so hope its the same this time round ,

Hun am gonna be on the long cycle and you said so are you didnt you ?
i forgot how long i was on the treatment last time i think it was 4 or 5wks
how long have they said to you ? 

Its so i can work out when i will exact test i know this working out is only if i respond to the drugs so am just going by everything going to plan

Xx


----------



## maz

Provided I respond as planned, I am due to start down regging from 28th October, start stimming on 12th November, take HCG booster and egg collection 36 hours later (currently planned for 25th November), so HPT on 11th December. Fingers crossed I won't need any crimbo pressies.

:hug:


----------



## bryany1

think you had better take me off the list hun. Treatment has been postponed as have a cyst and blocked tube to dea with 1st.

Wish you all well in your treatments

nik


----------



## strawberry199

I'm going to have Day 3 blood test tomorrow.and I'll have my next doctor appointment on 10th Nov 08.. :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Angeldust

maz said:


> Provided I respond as planned, I am due to start down regging from 28th October, start stimming on 12th November, take HCG booster and egg collection 36 hours later (currently planned for 25th November), so HPT on 11th December. Fingers crossed I won't need any crimbo pressies.
> 
> :hug:

That would be great hun :bfp: for christmas :bfp: for christmas :hugs:


----------



## Angeldust

bryany1 said:


> think you had better take me off the list hun. Treatment has been postponed as have a cyst and blocked tube to dea with 1st.
> 
> Wish you all well in your treatments
> 
> nik

Oh hun :hugs: i sent you a message hopefully you can start your treatment soon , When have you got to have this removed ?

Hopefully they can still start you before christmas fingers crossed 
lets hope somthing good comes out of this they say all good things come to those who wait 

:hugs:


----------



## Angeldust

strawberry199 said:


> I'm going to have Day 3 blood test tomorrow.and I'll have my next doctor appointment on 10th Nov 08.. :happydance: :happydance:

I pick up my medication and start down regging on the 10th november :happydance: whats your day 3 blood test for hun ??

It sounds like we could be cycle buddys ?? 
:hugs:


----------



## bryany1

Angeldust said:


> bryany1 said:
> 
> 
> think you had better take me off the list hun. Treatment has been postponed as have a cyst and blocked tube to dea with 1st.
> 
> Wish you all well in your treatments
> 
> nik
> 
> Oh hun :hugs: i sent you a message hopefully you can start your treatment soon , When have you got to have this removed ?
> 
> Hopefully they can still start you before christmas fingers crossed
> lets hope somthing good comes out of this they say all good things come to those who wait
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Have sent you a message too hun


----------



## strawberry199

Angeldust said:



> I pick up my medication and start down regging on the 10th november :happydance: whats your day 3 blood test for hun ??
> 
> It sounds like we could be cycle buddys ??
> :hugs:

My doctor wants me to have the Day 3 blood test to check my hormone.
The 1st step for IVF is to start injection on Day 21?


----------



## Angeldust

strawberry199 said:


> Angeldust said:
> 
> 
> I pick up my medication and start down regging on the 10th november :happydance: whats your day 3 blood test for hun ??
> 
> It sounds like we could be cycle buddys ??
> :hugs:
> 
> My doctor wants me to have the Day 3 blood test to check my hormone.
> The 1st step for IVF is to start injection on Day 21?Click to expand...

Me to i have to start injections on day 21 so it looks like we will be buddys
:happydance: you will proberely test the same time as me thats if all our treatment goes as planned :)

They dont do the hormone test with me on day 3 though but this is my second cycle so they are going to up my dose of treatment to get more eggs as i only collected two but had lots of follies it was weird ...
and my womb lining was only 7.4mm so hoping for a biggger better womb lining for sticky :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## Angeldust

bryany1 said:


> think you had better take me off the list hun. Treatment has been postponed as have a cyst and blocked tube to dea with 1st.
> 
> Wish you all well in your treatments
> 
> nik

Hun i have not taken you off the list but edited it with your waiting to start cycle :)
which will hopefully fingers crossed be very soon :)
let us know when you get your date for the op hun 

:hugs:


----------



## Angeldust

Maz...
5 more days till you start your injections :happydance: how ya feelin hun
:hug:


----------



## strawberry199

Angeldust said:


> Me to i have to start injections on day 21 so it looks like we will be buddys
> :happydance: you will proberely test the same time as me thats if all our treatment goes as planned :)
> 
> They dont do the hormone test with me on day 3 though but this is my second cycle so they are going to up my dose of treatment to get more eggs as i only collected two but had lots of follies it was weird ...
> and my womb lining was only 7.4mm so hoping for a biggger better womb lining for sticky :bfp: :hugs:

I really hope that i can start the injection on 10th Nov..I'm now taking folic acid as supplement..

Hope we can be cycle buddy hun..:hug:


----------



## Angeldust

strawberry199 said:


> Angeldust said:
> 
> 
> Me to i have to start injections on day 21 so it looks like we will be buddys
> :happydance: you will proberely test the same time as me thats if all our treatment goes as planned :)
> 
> They dont do the hormone test with me on day 3 though but this is my second cycle so they are going to up my dose of treatment to get more eggs as i only collected two but had lots of follies it was weird ...
> and my womb lining was only 7.4mm so hoping for a biggger better womb lining for sticky :bfp: :hugs:
> 
> I really hope that i can start the injection on 10th Nov..I'm now taking folic acid as supplement..
> 
> Hope we can by cycle buddy hun..:hug:Click to expand...

Is the 10th the day you got to pick up your medication hun ??

:) :hug:


----------



## maz

Angeldust said:


> Maz...
> 5 more days till you start your injections :happydance: how ya feelin hun
> :hug:

Feeling a bit down in the mouth. After speaking with the nurse at the planning appointment, we felt quite upbeat and happy with what we were doing. She was lovely, and any questions we asked she was able to answer and had a lovely manner about her. We then met the embryologist and I instantly didn't warm to her. I couldn't wait to get out of the clinic for some reason. She couldn't / wouldn't give me straight answers instead opting for the 'nobody knows' standard answer. I know that with this type of treatment it's difficult to know, but it was the fact that she was so evasive with her answers. She certainly didn't put me at ease, but maybe that's why she's an embryologist and not a nurse.

Not overly worried about the injections. I know how to make up the syringes and how to inject. First injection on Tuesday morning which will no doubt be the worst but never mind.

:hug:


----------



## bryany1

Hi angeldust, how you feeling hun

Maz, sorry you didn't have a nice experience at the clinic. Funny how some staff can be ok one time and others really un approchable. Maybe she was having an off day.
Good luck with your 1st injection hun :hugs:

Take care all

nik


----------



## Angeldust

maz said:


> Angeldust said:
> 
> 
> Maz...
> 5 more days till you start your injections :happydance: how ya feelin hun
> :hug:
> 
> Feeling a bit down in the mouth. After speaking with the nurse at the planning appointment, we felt quite upbeat and happy with what we were doing. She was lovely, and any questions we asked she was able to answer and had a lovely manner about her. We then met the embryologist and I instantly didn't warm to her. I couldn't wait to get out of the clinic for some reason. She couldn't / wouldn't give me straight answers instead opting for the 'nobody knows' standard answer. I know that with this type of treatment it's difficult to know, but it was the fact that she was so evasive with her answers. She certainly didn't put me at ease, but maybe that's why she's an embryologist and not a nurse.
> 
> Not overly worried about the injections. I know how to make up the syringes and how to inject. First injection on Tuesday morning which will no doubt be the worst but never mind.
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Maybe she was having a off day they do tell you its not a 100% incase you 
think they done somthing wrong and it was there fault if it never worked
i know mine kind of tells me that in a kind of way but as long as the nurses are nice with you then thats all that matters :)

Tuesday not so far away :happydance: I cant wait till i start mine so you but be excited and nerves about starting on tuesday Lots of baby dust hun :dust::dust::dust::dust:


bryany1 :)
Am feeling ok no more headaches hoping it stays that way :)
have you yet a apointment for your op ? they should do it soon :hugs:


----------



## Angeldust

New information on first page girls about the treatment etc take a look very helpfull
:)


----------



## Angeldust

Girls here are some questions that you may want to ask your nurse etc.
remember if there is anything on this list you feel you would like to ask your nurse then ask her infact you can copy and paste this list into your word doc and print this out



1. What were the main factors that contributed to this negative cycle?
(well you might as well start with the obvious one!!)

2. What are this clinics success rates for couples in our position (taking age and diagnosis into consideration)? And what is that statistic nationally?

3. Eggs:
a) How was the quality of the eggs? (Were they mature enough?)
b) Were there as many as you were expecting?
c) Would having egg collection a few days earlier or later help?
d) Would more monitoring during the stimulation phase help you to control my drugs better (and thus get a better result)?
e) Is there anything else that can be done to improve the eggs?
f) Can we still do egg share? /Should we consider using an egg donor?

4. Sperm:
a) How was the quality of the sperm?
b) Had the count, motility or morphology improved at all?
b.ii) Is there anything that can be done to improve this? 
c) Would we get better results with SSR?
d) Should we consider donor sperm (or &#8216;donor back-up&#8217;)?
e) Should we consider an appointment with an urologist? (Whom would you recommend?)

5. Embryological questions:
a) How did the embryologist feel the ICSI procedure went? (E.g. was it easy to find sperm of good morphology in the sample?)
b) How well did fertilization go? (E.g. more quickly or slowly than expected)
c) Did any fertilized eggs produce unusual results? (E.g. 3 nuclei)
d) What was the overall quality of the embryos like? 
e) How do you grade them/what is your opinion of grading vs. live baby rate?
f) Does any of this suggest any issues?
g) Could assisted hatching help us?
h) Would delaying transfer (or carrying it out earlier) have helped?
i) What is your opinion on going for blastocysts next time?
j) Can the embryologist remove the fragmentation in the embryos?
k) What do you feel the link is between fertilisation rate, embryo quality and live baby rate?
l) What is the policy with regard to freezing/frozen embryos?


6. The drugs:
a) How do you feel I responded to the drugs for down regulation? (Did it take longer or less time than expected?)
b) How do you feel I responded to the drugs for stimulation? (Did I respond too quickly or too slowly? Did I produce enough eggs? Did coasting for a few days effect egg quality?)
c) Did the trigger injection work as expected? (Should I have taken it earlier or later for better results?)
d) Do you feel I am on right drugs at the right dose or should this be changed next time? 

7. Further tests:
a) Are their any further blood/hormone tests you would now recommend? (E.g. FSH, E2, etc.)
b) Should we test for immune issues?
c) Should we test for sticky blood?
d) Should we have any further genetic tests?
e) Would you recommend having a hysteroscopy? (Why?)
f) i) Would there be any point to do PGD?
ii) How many embryos to you need for this?
iii) What are the risks involved?
iv) Is each embryo tested for one genetic disease or 9 of the listed diseases?

8. Next cycle:
a) When can we try again? (Why then?)
b) i) Which drugs for down-regulation? 
ii) Why do you feel this one would be better? 
iii) What dose?
e) i) Which drugs for stimulation? 
ii) Why do you feel this one would be better? 
iii) What dose?
f) Would you recommend any additional treatment this time? (E.g. low doses of aspirin, IVIG, heparin, etc.)


----------



## Helen_26

Hi everyone, do you mind if I join you?
We have been referred for IVF last month and have been told to expect a 6-8 month wait for our first appointment. So although we are not starting for a while yet, I'm really interested to hear your stories and knowledge.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## honey08

oooohhhhh good luck ladies :)


----------



## maz

I have a question for those who have down regulated before ...

I have been having a heavy sensation in my lower abdomen - very similar to those before AF shows up - which I would expect to get before I bleed this cycle. I also have very mild stabbing pains at different times during the day. I'm just wondering if this is my imagination or are these side effects from the medication?? Otherwise, so far so good.

:hug:


----------



## strawberry199

Hey ladies,
I had my doctor appointment yesterday.
I had given Suprefact and was told to start the injections today(11 Nov 08).
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mendy

Good luck strawberry199!!! Let us know how everything's going during your treatment and we will be crossing everything so you have the perfect cycle!!! :)


----------



## FJL

Maz - are you down regging or stimming right now? I can't remember for sure, but i'm pretty sure I didn't have pains when I was down regging, but around 10 days after stimming (I was a late and poor responder so you may get this earlier) I could definitely feel my ovaries. It felt like a niggling/tugging sensation. 

Good luck to all the girls cycling right now, I hope we have lots of :bfp:'s!

I should be joining you all soon, just waiting on AF. I'm not stimming through, we're doing a FET with our one and only embie...if this doesn't work, its another stim cycle which I will NOT be looking forward to!


----------



## maz

Hi FJL

I've been down regging for two weeks now and go for my first scan tomorrow morning. Hopefully I'll start stimming from tomorrow. The heavy sensation only lasted a couple of days and I got AF as usual, so I'm guessing it was just me getting ready for AF. 

I was going to ask if you needed to take any drugs for your FET or do they just transfer at the optimum time? Good luck for your treatment - I hope it works for you.

xx


----------



## FJL

Best of luck for your scan and stim shots Maz.

You can either do a natural or HRT (hormones) FET. Because I O, we'll be doing natural. Our embie is a 5do blastocyst, so it will be transfered 5 days after ovulation. The only thing I have to take during this cycle will be progesterone pessareis and they're supposed to be really gross. Yay me!


----------



## maz

Thanks FJL - did you not use the pessaries the last time? I have cyclogest pessaries to use twice a day for a fortnight after ET - provided all goes to plan and we get that far. I'll have to stock up on panty liners I think ...


----------



## FJL

I used a different prog support last time. It was crinone, which is an applicator that you insert and squirt the cream 'up there'. There was some 'backfow' (for lack of a better word LOL) but it wasn't too bad.


----------



## FJL

I'm officially on board :D

AF arrived today, so i'm looking at a transfer somewhere between 1st-3rd December.


----------



## maz

How exciting. Fingers crossed for the best crimbo pressie ever!!

:dust:


----------



## strawberry199

oh my... FJL.. i hope you got your :bfp: very soon !:hug::hugs:


----------



## Helen_26

I've got my fingers crossed for you FJL.


----------



## red-zee

hi all i will be starting my first icsi cycle down regulating drugs just before christmas and then the stimulating ones around the 12th of jan.i think ive got to have injections in my tummy for down reg and in my leg for stimulating drugs.


----------



## red-zee

im starting the down reg injections around about christmas the stimulating drugs on the 12th.anyne having these injections around the time i am.?:hug:


----------



## nellis10

Hi ladies!

Just found out we have a male factor issue and are looking to see about ICSI very soon....only found out yesterday...so still coming to terms with it....even though we have a 4yr old who was concieved very quickly we still want to have another child....

Anyway was wondering if I could join you?


----------



## ihavefaith

Hi everyone! i have recently been told our only option is IVF!Due to Severe Endo and blocked tube. We have decided to go ahead with it. Im curious as its all new to me. What is ICSI? Verses just IVF? And what does blastocysts mean?
Anyone?
Anyone else Going throught IVF with Severe endo?
thanks ladies!!!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## ihavefaith

red-zee said:


> im starting the down reg injections around about christmas the stimulating drugs on the 12th.anyne having these injections around the time i am.?:hug:

Hi there , just curious as to what the down reg injections are?:thumbup:


----------



## Mendy

ihavefaith said:


> Hi everyone! i have recently been told our only option is IVF!Due to Severe Endo and blocked tube. We have decided to go ahead with it. Im curious as its all new to me. What is ICSI? Verses just IVF? And what does blastocysts mean?
> Anyone?
> Anyone else Going throught IVF with Severe endo?
> thanks ladies!!!:thumbup::hugs:

:hi: ihavefaith! ICSI is part of IVF, and in order to have ICSI you have to have IVF. ICSI is when they take it a step further and instead of placing the sperm and eggs in a dish and letting them fertilize on their own like with normal IVF, they actually manually inject a single sperm into each egg. I had to have ICSI because my DH's sperm count was very low. 
Blastocyst is a day 5 embryo that has been fertilized and is observed for a full 5 days before transferring back to the womb, it's the term for a 5 day embryo. 

Down-regulating is when you are placed on injections or other medications to stop your natural cycle from happening, kinda like a temporary menopause.

I see some new ladies have joined the group! Want to wish you all much success as you journey through your IVF/ICSI cycles! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ihavefaith

Mendy said:


> ihavefaith said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! i have recently been told our only option is IVF!Due to Severe Endo and blocked tube. We have decided to go ahead with it. Im curious as its all new to me. What is ICSI? Verses just IVF? And what does blastocysts mean?
> Anyone?
> Anyone else Going throught IVF with Severe endo?
> thanks ladies!!!:thumbup::hugs:
> 
> :hi: ihavefaith! ICSI is part of IVF, and in order to have ICSI you have to have IVF. ICSI is when they take it a step further and instead of placing the sperm and eggs in a dish and letting them fertilize on their own like with normal IVF, they actually manually inject a single sperm into each egg. I had to have ICSI because my DH's sperm count was very low.
> Blastocyst is a day 5 embryo that has been fertilized and is observed for a full 5 days before transferring back to the womb, it's the term for a 5 day embryo.
> 
> Down-regulating is when you are placed on injections or other medications to stop your natural cycle from happening, kinda like a temporary menopause.
> 
> I see some new ladies have joined the group! Want to wish you all much success as you journey through your IVF/ICSI cycles! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thankyou so much for the info!!! Everyones been so helpful here! So i will be starting my (down-Regulating injections tommorow then), My FS just called in a Supressant, so im new to all the terms!hehe. Im so happy for you, and i pray we all get BFP's Soon!!!!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Dilek

FJL said:


> Maz - are you down regging or stimming right now? I can't remember for sure, but i'm pretty sure I didn't have pains when I was down regging, but around 10 days after stimming (I was a late and poor responder so you may get this earlier) I could definitely feel my ovaries. It felt like a niggling/tugging sensation.
> 
> Good luck to all the girls cycling right now, I hope we have lots of :bfp:'s!
> 
> I should be joining you all soon, just waiting on AF. I'm not stimming through, we're doing a FET with our one and only embie...if this doesn't work, its another stim cycle which I will NOT be looking forward to!

Welcome back FJL, in a very nice way :happydance:. Hope the Sydney weather is treating you well. Cant wait to support you through this cycle. Bring on 2010!!

Dilek


----------



## Neil1234

Hi I'm new to this forum. I am 27 and dh 29. I am currently 12dpt3dt. I had SET due to a medical condition. I feel so devastated I have been spotting since 9dpt and has been getting heavier everyday. I also have my normal af cramps. I can't stop crying and just feel so numb. I only have 1 frozen egg. I really wish this had worked.


----------

